# opinions



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

Hey guys, I have been looking at 3 different 4 inch drivers for a door application, wattage will be about 70 watts and a soundstream harmony dsp applied, music is iasca sq spec, soooooo smooth jazz. I personally have never used a 4 inch driver but have narrowed my search down to 3. 
Dayton audio rs 125, 
css vwr126x, 
hybrid L4s. 
Does anyone have any input as to which one might be better suited to my requirements? The tweeters iam using are scan speak r 2004/6020-00


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

will you have a midbass driver to go with these? aka..are they the only midbass/midrange or is this part of a 3 way setup.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Lycancatt posed a good question. You might want to consider the Scanspeak 10F or 12W as well.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Scan 10F will match perfectly with you tweeters it's a great driver, regardless of price. If it's to big the 2.5" baby brother the scan 5F is another option.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

mmiller said:


> ...the 2.5" baby brother the scan 5F is another option.


I'm anxious to see if they release a 4 Ohm version of the 5F.


----------

